# Any really shy guys?



## Nostalgia (Jul 12, 2011)

I get along more with guys than with girls and would love to email or chat or whatever...maybe we can help eachother out...tell me about your life:yes


----------



## Idontknow9 (Jun 3, 2011)

I seem to be the same but get on more with girls, online anyway xD
So yeah that might be cool.


----------



## Just Tony (Oct 4, 2010)

Been my nickname since middle school.
Lol..


----------



## tommo1234 (Apr 20, 2011)

Yeah I'm very shy lol


----------



## RUFB2327 (Sep 28, 2008)

I think pretty much every guy on here is shy lol, so you should have no problem finding some.


----------



## hyg (Jun 24, 2011)

I am pretty damn shy.


----------



## Robe (Mar 30, 2011)

Hi, I'm very shy and anxious. If you would like to chat feel free to pm me.


----------



## jayjaythejetplane (May 13, 2011)

Oh the irony.


----------



## 161 (Jul 12, 2011)

i am very shy and have great troubles speaking to girls face to face, but the internet is fine so feel free to pm me or anything i like trying to help people if i can


----------



## Hideko (Jul 2, 2011)

As someone above said we're all shy here, me included. Find it odd though that I usually feel more comfortable talking with females than males though I'm a bit intimidated by woman, strange indeed.:afr PM me too if you are interested in any kind of chat, somewhat interesting in an odd way and open.


----------



## Timcanpy (Jul 13, 2011)

I'm shy... And I want to know more about woman...


----------



## Iced (Feb 7, 2011)

Shy guys here? Never!


----------



## Hideko (Jul 2, 2011)

^^ Right, none of us here are shy, though for some strange reason we picked this to be our theme song for this thread.:roll


----------



## raidersfan (Jun 7, 2010)

Hey I think I'm shy enough to fit your standards lol. But in seriousness if you want to talk just send me a message.


----------



## General Shy Guy (May 12, 2011)




----------



## 161 (Jul 12, 2011)

General Shy Guy said:


>


i knew that picture would come back to haunt me......


----------



## ForeverStallone (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## guitarmatt (Aug 13, 2009)

Im super duper shy
Like i pretty much have panic attacks around people


----------



## Pialicious88 (Sep 23, 2009)

i'm shy as ****


----------



## scaredtolive (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm not shy at all on the internet. In real life different story.


----------



## voospenvi2734 (Dec 2, 2010)

Mm I might be shy at first but I must warn you if you message me that I'll probably eventually show my real self, which is in no way shy


----------



## 252life (Jun 7, 2011)

Checking in.


----------



## Paragon (Apr 13, 2010)

Auron said:


> Girl looks for shy guys to talk to: BOOM +20 replies
> Guy looks for shy girls to talk to: *crickets* :lol


Uhuh :|

To be fair though that's generally how male / female interactions work.. the men have to pursue the women, a guy's better off messaging girls he wants to talk to than posting a thread.


----------



## JS13 (Jul 21, 2011)

I used to be hysterical shy when I was younger, but I manned up and grew out of it.


----------



## Colton (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm pretty shy, just don't message me after 9pm because that's when I watch the Jack Paar Show.


----------



## Und3rground (Apr 27, 2011)

Finding shy guys shouldn't be too difficult


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Feel free to PM me,that goes for anybody too:yes


----------



## bobbyleeds (Jan 2, 2011)

PM me always wanted to talk to someone who feels the same as me


----------



## diomedes (Jul 14, 2011)

Ive always been kinda shy since I was little. My mama would tell me to go with the other kids. They used to be kinda mean to me cause I had braces before most of them. It got a bit better in high school and college. I still think shyness is still kinda a part of me though.


----------



## jsgt (Jun 26, 2011)

Hmmm, whats the difference between being shy and just plain not wanting to talk to people? 
...just adding to the conversation


----------



## QuietSoul (May 12, 2009)

I'm pretty sure I'm shy, or am I in the wrong forum? lol


----------



## comfort (May 31, 2009)

I'm a shy guy. If your interested in talking feel free to private message me.


----------



## DJKav (Jun 23, 2011)

i'm extremely shy too lol


----------



## Cole87 (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm really shy


----------



## Cat Montgomery (Jul 31, 2011)




----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

I scored 67 on the Liebowitz test twice.


----------



## rgrwng (Aug 25, 2011)

*raises hand*

i am always worried i might turn a woman off when i talk about stuff. i'm not the best talker out there by far, and i try to make it interesting, but the conversation usually ends up with me whining (not winning) about life.


----------



## Dark Drifter (Sep 24, 2010)

I'm probably one of the shiest people around. I am afraid to talk to people sometimes, depending on who it is. When I was younger, I'd tend to get so nervous and weak when trying to talk to a girl, my legs would wobble, my palms would sweat, and my voice would get all shaky. Not so much now, but I'm still so nervous and timid to talk to people, especially to girls.


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

I was voted "most shy" in high school so I think i'm eligible... hit me up


----------



## Insane1 (Jul 25, 2011)

-


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

Seems legit.


----------



## Sam1911 (Dec 4, 2010)

:rofl


----------



## GenoWhirl (Apr 16, 2011)

I'm the shyest of the shy. Seriously.


----------



## iamwhatiam (Mar 23, 2011)

who here is not shy?


----------



## Cynical (Aug 23, 2011)

^ I'm reserved lol


----------



## Harassment Panda (Jun 22, 2011)

I'm very shy. When I was in school everyone in the class received an award and mine was for being "Mr Invisible"


----------



## CaptainRoommate (Aug 15, 2011)

I was also voted most shy. For some reason it made me mad, if only because I was certain that there was someone much more reserved, but nobody remembered his name.


----------



## SupaDupaFly (Sep 1, 2011)

Always been the quiet guy since i was born.


----------



## scorp1966 (Jan 19, 2008)

I use to get voted quietest guy when I was in school.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Im shy in real life,the internet too,just not as much


----------



## calmlette (Sep 3, 2011)

i'm very shy and always blushing...


----------

